# Elaboracion de un Port Rectangular a partir de un circulo



## SonyXploD (Jun 28, 2012)

Buanas como el titulo lo dice, el manual de mis woofers me pide hacer unos puertos de 3" de diametro y 4" de profundo . entonces, ya que no me gustan los puertos circulares por el contrario me gustan los rectangulares que van de extremo a extremo del cajon. me gustaria redimensionar 2 Circulos de 3" x 4"profundo cada uno a un unico puerto rectangular cuyo largo sea de 67centimetros pero el ancho de dicho puerto es lo que me interesaria calcular en este caso.  cada woofer lleva 2 potrs cirtulares por lo que en este caso serian 2 ports rectandulares luego de la redimension. 

alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Un poquito de geometría S = Π x R²

3" = 76,2 mm ==> R = 3,81 cm ==> R² = 14,51 cm²

S = 3,1416 x 14,51 cm² = 45,60 cm² cada lumbrera . . .  las dos lumbreras = 91,20 cm²

Dividís eso por el largo y te da el ancho total de la lumbrera . . 

Pero en tu caso (91,20 / 67) te daría 1,36 cm , que me parece demasiado poco , o deberías hacerla mas corta o recalcularla completa .

Saludos !


----------



## SonyXploD (Jun 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un poquito de geometría S = Π x R²
> 
> 3" = 76,2 mm ==> R = 3,81 cm ==> R² = 14,51 cm²
> 
> ...



gracias dosmetros, estoy diseñando el bafle para 2 eminence deltalite 2512.. me recomendarias guiarme por lo que me establece el manual de los woofers o por los resultados del winisd? 
por ej. con el winisd me pone que la caja deberia tener 265,4litros y en el manual dice que 2 de estos deberian tener una caja 294 litros

estuve viendo las respuestas y en las que me interesan mas (40-50-60 - 100hz) la variacion era muy poca pero claro en las frecuencias mas bajas el incremento haciendo una de 294lt era de algo asi como 0.80db+ . luego de los 100hz la de 265lt sobrepasaba por poco a la de 294. 

podrias echarme una mano? sera que un puerto rectangular tiene la misma eficiencia que uno circular? o en el mejor de los casos segun el manual me dice que deberia tener 4 ports de 3" para los 2 woofers . entonces cual seria la dimension ideal que no me quede tan corta poniendo el caso que no me quede un cuadro en todo el centro del cajon xq se veria extraño 

teniendo en cuenta que con los circulares llevaria un tubo de 4" hacia dentro en los rectangulares tambien debe llevar algo parecido? o unicamente con una buena dimension rectangular ya qdaria tuneada a 37 sin la necesidad de tubos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Si tenés el manual original , respeta lo que propone el fabricante 294 lt.

Si segun manual lleva 4 ports , pues que sean 4. ==> 182,4 cm²

El tema es que en un conducto , la velocidad de un fluido-aire es mayor en el centro , y contra las paredes es practicamente cero.

Por eso te cuestionaba que quedara de 1,36 cm de ancho.

Una ranura de 36,5 cm por 5 cm y 10 cm de profundidad andaría bien


----------



## SonyXploD (Jun 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés el manual original , respeta lo que propone el fabricante 294 lt.
> 
> Si segun manual lleva 4 ports , pues que sean 4. ==> 182,4 cm²
> 
> ...



gracias nuevamente tomare esas medidas.  la ranura de 36cm serian 2 de esas una a cada lado de los woofer ? o una sola unica en el centro de la caja? . porque la que pienso hacer no lleva division interna. los woofers compartiran el mismo espacio de aire. 

cabe destacar que son 4 vent en total por el cajon de 2 woofers.  si no es mucho pedir podrias hacer un dibujo rapido en paint de como qdaria el interior de la caja?

las medidas que tiene la caja son.
alto 71cm
ancho 111,5cm
d1:44cm
d2;44cm
mfd18mm

10cm de profundo para el puerto?  he visto algunos interiores la tabla del puerto la llevan hasta por detras del woofer esto q efecto puede tener en diferencia a dejarle uno de 10cm recto que no cruce ?

creo q una imagen lo explica mejor es como un puerto en L . el que tu me dices debe ser asi? o solo la tabla de 10cm paralela al sub


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Me volvés a preguntar lo que ya te contesté !

Para 292 litros tu caja debería medir 

alto 71cm
ancho 111,5cm
profundidad 37,5 cm *MEDIDAS INTERIORES*

Una única lumbrera de 36,5 cm por 5 cm y 10 cm de profundidad.

Solamente la tablita de 10 cm , la lumbrera doblada se hace cuando por cálculos queda mas larga que la profundidad del bafle y entonces no entraría !


----------



## SonyXploD (Jun 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me volvés a preguntar lo que ya te contesté !
> 
> Para 292 litros tu caja debería medir
> 
> ...



gracias gracias gracias. ultima interrogante jeje . 





debe llevar lumbrera a ambos lados del port? arriba y abajo tambien? como una especie de ducto hecho de madera? o 1 na de un solo lado? o 1 na en el medio? o 1na a los extremos (lados) del puerto? . . 

con eso aclarado comenzaria a hacerla y gracias nuvamente de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

Tiene que quedar como un caño cuadrado 

Acordate que las medidas deben ser INTERIORES


----------



## SonyXploD (Jun 28, 2012)

gracias dos metros en lo que la termine posteare fotos  dios te bendiga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2012)

que suene bonita y fuerte


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> que suene bonita y fuerte


























A simple vista parace una caja muy grande para esos woofers. Pero valla que suena de maravilla, note una mejoria notable en la nitidez, calidad y sonidos graves impresionante. de verdad me gusto mucho, es grande y ocupa bastante espacio pero vale la pena.  

SI alguien tiene los eminence deltalite 2512 que necesite las medidas no dude en pedirlas en este tema.

por cierto.. que tipo de caja es esta ? si me pueden decir


----------

